# First DIY Advice - harshness in taste



## SofaKing (24/12/15)

Hi,

So I finally decided to try out making my own juice, mainly to save costs and because I enjoy the art of creation as a whole .

I did a lot of reading, both here and on a few other sites for research and learned that fruity flavours are supposed to be easier to work with so my first DIY batch includes:

- TFA Kiwi Double
- TFA Peach
- TFA Pear
- TFA Marshmallow
- TFA Bavarian Cream
- 36% mg/VG Nic, PG & VG
- Emptied 30ml glass bottles and a few varied smaller ml plastics


I chose those flavours specifically because I enjoyed juice I've bought/vaped with those flavours.
I added the Bavarian Cream to experiment with since it's in a lot of the recipes I came across.

Started with the Kiwi on it's own at around 7% in a 10ml bottle @ 3mg.
Did a quick shake and gave it a go after it settle down.

Besides the prominent(or is it harsh?) Kiwi taste, it didn't taste too good or as smooth as the juice I had bought. I presumed it was because it hadn't steeped for long enough but aren't fruities not supposed to require that much steeping? It's been almost a week and I tried it again today and it's more or less the same.

2nd DIY mix was a recipe(that I enjoyed) from a friend with Pear 7% Marshmallow 5% @ 3mg 20ml glass bottle. I made sure I made this one with as much precision as I could since it was a bigger bottle, gave it a hot bath and shake afterwards before leaving it in the drawer overnight. Tried it the next day and it more or less feels the same as the Kiwi, though not as harsh(suppose the Kiwi is stronger). Both smell like the juice I had vaped before but taste is off. All mixes were at 65/35 VG/PG. 

My Q is this harsh taste expected in the first few days? I wasn't expecting to be wowed just yet but I feel like something is wrong. The colors are also a bit too clear compared to most similar juices.

Now, before I continue experimenting further, some advise on what I could possibly be doing wrong would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance and great forum. Though I don't participate a lot, I've been consuming a lot of information through all the discussions, learning quite a bit in the process.

PS. If you have any other combinations I can try out with my flavours, please share/suggest and I will play around with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/12/15)

Ya I don't believe in shake and vape, especially when you put nic in it. I would give it a few days to see.

I haven't used Kiwi Double so I can't advise much.

But try:

TFA Pear 6%
TFA Marshmallow 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1%

Mix between 60 to 70VG.
I reckon that will be a nice vape.

All those flavourants are pretty strong, except Marshmallow. 

Pear can be harsh, Peach also and I know the normal Kiwi can be harsh, when used too highly a percentage.

If you use too much Marshmallow, you can mute the rest, so it's all a balance.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (24/12/15)

Harshness could also be from the nicotine. Shake the hell out of that nic bottle before adding to a mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SofaKing (24/12/15)

@rouge Thanks, I also figure it needs to steep more, I'll maybe mix a bottle without the nic. I'll also try your mix, sounds good.

@method Noted, I think I might have missed that step. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/12/15)

The marshmallow should smooth out the harshness. I think more steep time. 

See pic of juice just made - yellow, vs 3 week steep of the same stuff - orange.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/15)

Good thread @SofaKing 
I am sure many first time DIY'ers will benefit

I love Kiwi flavour but have never tried making it as a DIY juice
I find some other fruits are great shake and vapes when mixed with menthol 
But i didnt see menthol on your list so presume you not a menthol fan


----------



## rogue zombie (25/12/15)

SofaKing said:


> @rouge Thanks, I also figure it needs to steep more, I'll maybe mix a bottle without the nic. I'll also try your mix, sounds good.
> 
> @method Noted, I think I might have missed that step. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


If you get some TFA Coconut at some stage, you should also try the Snake Oil clone:

5% Pear
3% Bavarian Cream
2% Coconut

I've always loved that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (25/12/15)

Double Kiwi is an excessively strong and overpowering flavour. I discovered the same - very harsh initial flavour, and overpowering. That improved somewhat over 3 weeks since Ive made it, but not that much.

However, I recommend shaking that VG/nic bottle a crapload before using it, as @method1 suggested. Ive since made a kiwi mix with nic/PG, and it was much, much smoother. 

Pear is also very harsh initially, but that generally mellows oit quickly. If not - then again, I would say it is the unshaken nic/VG.

Try making one or two samples (5 ml) without any nic but the same recipes and see if it improves!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SofaKing (25/12/15)

Christos said:


> The marshmallow should smooth out the harshness. I think more steep time.
> 
> See pic of juice just made - yellow, vs 3 week steep of the same stuff - orange.
> View attachment 41680


That's really interesting and encouraging, I'm actually excited to see how they're going to turn out in a few weeks.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (25/12/15)

Silver said:


> Good thread @SofaKing
> I am sure many first time DIY'ers will benefit
> 
> I love Kiwi flavour but have never tried making it as a DIY juice
> ...


I've been keeping tabs with some of your posts and your love for menthol  
Glad to let you know I'm a fan as well, the dashing of bad(and good) juice with menthol is my thing. I always make sure I have a bottle of menthol. It does wonders!

Edit: Viva lé Guava!  

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SofaKing (25/12/15)

@Ezekiel I made one of the recipes without the nic and lo and behold, no harsh taste so I guess it must be the nic.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/15)

What brand of nic are you using?


----------



## SofaKing (25/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> What brand of nic are you using?


Don't know the brand but it was from Skyblue.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel (25/12/15)

Its not bad Nic... the VG-soluted nic separates into an emulsion spontaneously, so needs to be excessively mixed up first. Otherwise its fine. If you have doubt,use some of SB PG-based Nic (its what Im currently doing!)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn00py (25/12/15)

@SofaKing there are various methods and tricks to making juices, if you really want to learn the proper premium methods. I would give you some tuition.


----------



## method1 (25/12/15)

It's fairly common practice to shake nicotine well before using - should sort out the issue you've been having.


----------



## method1 (25/12/15)

Sn00py said:


> @SofaKing there are various methods and tricks to making juices, if you really want to learn the proper premium methods. I would give you some tuition.



Would love to know more about these "proper premium methods" myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/15)

SofaKing said:


> Don't know the brand but it was from Skyblue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



I had similar issues with the SB nic. PG or VG based. The switched to the ValleyVapour nic range, and it is much s.mother for me. I buy the 50/50 PG/VG nic from them.


----------



## Anwar (25/12/15)

Hi guys 

Jumping on this thread due to activity

I started my diy journey this week 

Ordered some stuff from vapeowave 

Its the vapeowave brand as well not sure if you guys tried them before

So the list goes 

Apple 
Bubblegum
Cream
Pina colada 
Blackberry

Still their brand nic 100 ml 36mg pg and 500ml vg 

*Did not purchase pg*

My first mix using blackberry was 10% flavour and tasted perfumy 

I tried mixing at lower percentages and its vapable but still not something i would redo 

Please assist 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/15)

Hi @Anwar, due to the fact that vapeowave will not disclose their concentrate brand, it would be very hard to give advice, since only people when use their brand would have any experience with it. Name brands are used inter nationally, and therefore much easier to a feel for what other people are doing. Like with TFA, FA, FW and CAP. Lots of places online to get recipes and ideas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Anwar (25/12/15)

Ok i have messaged vapeowave and no reponse 

Guess i need to try the bigger brands then 

Thank you

Still feel like a waste of my time and money cause all i want is a decent tasting single flavour juice

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (25/12/15)

SofaKing said:


> Don't know the brand but it was from Skyblue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I've never had an issue with Skyblue nic.

But like I said, with nic I don't believe in shake and vape. Using a milk frother when you mix does help.


Anwar said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Jumping on this thread due to activity
> 
> ...



Sorry never used them. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

